# Shrimp Casserole



## Delicious-chefD (Dec 8, 2011)

What you will need:
-1/2 lb shrimp (canned, or frozen, thawed, and deveined)
-1/2 cup sour cream
-1/2 cup cream cheese
-1tsp  worshire sauce
-1-2 cups cheese: 
 *quattro formaggio (trader joes) it's a shredded blend of:
Parmesan/ Asiago/ fontina/ mild provolone 
-egg noodles
-celery
-1/2 yellow onion
-parsley
-ruffles potatoe chips (broken up, I like to put in zip lock bag and crush up a little bit) 

How to make:
- boil your noodles and drain
-in pan, sauté:
chopped celery
onion
chopped parsley
shrimp
seasoning (salt, pepper, garlic salt, paprika)
- in a large bowl mix:
sour cream
cream cheese
sauteed shrimp, celery, onion mixture
1-2 cups of cheese
worshire sauce
noodles
-pour your mixture into a casserole dish
-on top of your casserole sprinkle remaining cheese and crumble ruffles potatoes chips
-cook 350 about 20minutes until lightly browned on edges 

Enjoy


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds really good!  Thanks!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 8, 2011)

a very interesting-looking recipe, but i guess i'm wondering about the use of canned (already cooked) shrimp for sauteing in the dish?  i have never used canned shrimp for cooking.  do you think frozen shrimp would work just as well in this recipe?


----------



## Delicious-chefD (Dec 8, 2011)

Frozen shrimp would probably be very good! When I made this recipe canned shrimp was what I had available to me  you may also enjoy turning this into a tuna casserole and substituting the shrimp for tuna... Very satisfying meal


----------



## vitauta (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks, dcd!  yes, i like the idea of tuna, too....


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2011)

vitauta said:


> a very interesting-looking recipe, but i guess i'm wondering about the use of canned (already cooked) shrimp for sauteing in the dish? i have never used canned shrimp for cooking. do you think frozen shrimp would work just as well in this recipe?


 
Same here. Canned shrimp? That is cooking it twice and that makes it tough. And I have never seen a can of shrimp where the shrimp were large enough to appreciate.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds good. Sorry some people are not much into canned shrimp , as I am not into them either. Maybe you can edit it to read : shrimp of your choice ,size ,  amount.
 I'm thinking Crawfish myself!!
    Joey


----------

